# Okay, I gave in... Jayne's got his own web-site!



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

So, Jayne's been bugging me for weeks for his own blog/web-site. 
I gave in.
He now has his own web-site at http://jaynefinn.webs.com/ I was bad to give in, I know, I know, but he was such a good boy, I figured I had too...

So, please check it out! See how it is! Jayne's been begging for questions to answer! the site's been up for a while, I just forgot to post anything here 'bout it. 
So, anyway, enjoy. The site isn't nearly done, mind you. 
So yeah, look at it, join it, comment on it! Please! 
Jayne's been depressed 'cause no one's been joining his site lately. :-?
And yes, I let my fish use the internet. Some people think it's bad for fish to do that, but Jayne seems fine. =^_^=


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Haha! How interesting. A betta fish-run website.
Kind of cute, really. I'll take a look. C:


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Lol, fun site


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

=^_^= You like? Hehe. Jayne's a pretty silly fish. XD 
Though I haven't allowed him on the internet for a while, hehe. Sorry Jayne!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Jayne has better stuff than I do! Haha.


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

Heheh, lol. Jayne's a pretty good fish, though some times he gets annoying. -_-' 
Hehe, he once ate three pellets in one bite... I have no idea how. O.O


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

ur fish has a huge appetite!


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

Hah! Don't I know it. He wants to eat me out of house and home! Silly Jayne. Hehe. He's like "FOOD!!! More FOOD!! RAINING FOOD!! STILL NOT ENOUGH FOOD!!" hehehe... And now he's gonna yell at me for saying that. Hehe...


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Soooooo...are you the crazy fish lady/guy who lives down the street?


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

Hehehe, nope. I only have one fish... And a lizard (Simon) And a cat (Max) and... Uh. I think that's all now. Oh, I'mma get a dog soon. xD


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Not yet?


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

Heheh. Not yet. Soon. 
Though I'm in no rush to have to pick up it's poo... Heh...


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

Hehe, laugh it up, scale ball. xD
Hehe... Oh, hold on. Jayne's demanding use of the internet. Demanding!
Seesh. He says if he doesn't get on right now... he'll... Go on strike? Strike! Hehe.
He wants to blog. I haven't let him in a while. DX


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, I'm glad I'm a ball of scales in the form of a betta, in a warm heated ten gallon tank! ;-)


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

Hah! Nice. Jayne's writing his blog post now. Dang fish went out to eat. xD


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I hope your betta knows slavery is banned! (human slave)


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't think he does, I'mma tell him...
Gah! ARGH!!! GET AWAY!! HE'S ANGRY!!! NUUUUUUUUU!! 
....
I'mma taking over this post. My post. Hmph. No human slaves, yeah right...


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Don't whip ur slaves Jayne! You could have a revolt on your hand- er...I mean...fins! Lol


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Look at my signature! Oh the irony! (the quote from fish hooks)


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

Heh, yeah. Though I never liked that show. :/ 
hehe. Compassionate? Jayne? Only about food!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I watch it on occasion....my betta isn't very compassionate at all. He went berserk and took the eye out of one of my neon tetras! How old is ur betta?


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

O.O Your betta is evil! 
And Jayne's... Uh. I got him Sept. 18th 2010... So... I donno, a year maybe? I'm not sure when he was born. Hehe...


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh. My betta is really sweet though! Everytime I go toward his tank, he perks up and looks at me!


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

Hehe, Jayne does to! It's so funny. He's like 'meh...' laying down some times when I'm not there, but as soon as I come in, he's like 'oooh! FOOOOOOOOOD! Wha? No food? Oh, okay. Hiya. What's up? I'm hungry... Mm. Food...' 
^-^ Silly fishiy. 
Hehe.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Is ur fish on drugs? ;-)


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

Some times I think so. Hehehe... Maybe it's the little bit of algy in the tank... Hehe. He's a kookoo fish. XD Hehe. 
Oh, if you want to 'Live chat with Jayne' become a member on Jaynefinn.webs.com and friend Jayne and they you can chat with him. xD I'll even let him use the internet for a little while. Hehehe...


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

You know? I'm starting to think ur sniffing the algae! Lol


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

Hehehe. Who, me or Jayne? =^_^= Hehe. 
Wow... Jayne's a big goof ball. He'd start to swim up to me, then use the water current as a slide and be like 'give me food or give me--oh, WATER SLIDE!! WOOT WOOT!!" hehe... -_-'


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

YOU! I don't really know joshs behaviour yet, as I've only had him for a week.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Is that Jayne in ur avatar?


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

Hehe, no, I am NOT sniffing the algae. -_-' 
And yep, That's Jayne. I love him so much. He's my first ever fish, to my parents despair that I wanted him, hehe. 
He's named Jayne Finn after Jayne Cobb from firefly.
Note the resemblance? The ugly face, the hard body yet soft inside? The lack of brains. xD


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Careful, Jayne will cut you! :-D


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

Hehe, or bite me. He likes to bite me. @[email protected] Hehe.
Jayne! The fish we call Jayne!
Now our Jayne saw the fishes back's breakin'; 
He saw the fishes lament
blah blah blah blah
de do blah bhlah...
Hehe.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Was that a song?


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

Hehe, Mhmm. The Hero of Raypond.

Jayne, the fish they call Jayne

He robbed from the shark
And he gave to the fish
Stood up to the shark
And gave him what for 

Our love for him now 
Ain't hard to explain 
The hero of Raypond
The fish they call Jayne

Our Jayne saw the fishes' stomachs' shrinkin'
He saw the fishes' lament
And he saw the magistrate takin' 
Every pellet and leavin' five crumbs

So he said "you can't do that to my fishes" He said 
"you can't crush them under your fin"
So Jayne strapped on his hat 
And in 5 seconds flat Stole everythin' 
Boss Sharkins had to steal

He robbed from the shark
And he gave to the fish
Stood up to the shark
And gave him what for 

Our love for him now 
Ain't hard to explain 
The hero of Raypond
The fish they call Jayne

Now here is what separates heroes 
From common fish like you and I

The fish they call Jayne 
He turned 'round his fin
And let them pellets hit tank 

He dropped it onto our plants
He dropped it into our tanks

The fish they called Jayne 
He stole away our pain
And headed out for the sea

He robbed from the shark
And he gave to the fish
Stood up to the shark
And gave him what for 

Our love for him now 
Ain't hard to explain 
The hero of Raypond
The fish they call Jayne.

Hehe.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh. Josh is in a separate container floating in his tank for another week, and he looks all sad:-(


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

Aww. That's not good... 
When I first got Jayne, I put him right into his tank as soon as I was done setting it up... Knowing vary, vary little about Bettas... Hehe. :/ 
He seemed fine, though, ate the next morning, and has been healthy since that tail scare a little while back... 
Sorry, Josh... 
don't be depressed, hehe.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

He was in the tank before, but he took the eye out of a tetra, remember? So we gave the neons back(don't worry the injured tetra is fine) and got some larger cardinal tetras. They've been in the tank for a week need to wait another. Then Josh goes back in ;-) if it doesn't work out, we give the cardinals back and split the tank. The lfs takes fish back. As long they're healthy,or as long as the reason for returning the fish isn't our fault.


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh, right, duh. Hehe.  
I'm worse then Jayne paying attention some times... -_-' 
And he's looking at me like 'oh rly? You forgot to feed me today, too...' 
(though I just fed him, hehe)


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure there are betta aliens that implant select humans with devices that make them take in a betta at one point or another. I think u were implanted at least 500+ times. I just cleaned his 'container', the tetras didn't even bhide this time!


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

Hehe, naw. Hehe. Yeah.
Who said that?! 
Me. 
ME who?! GAH!! hehe... -_-'

And nice. =^_^=


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

We put Josh back in the main tank. He seems okay, but he chases them a little. It seems to be dying down though... Jayne is a psychopath.


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

Hehehe. Yes, Jayne Finn AND Jayne Cobb are BOTH pycos. Hehe... 
They do it for the money. 
They don't care.
Hehe. Jayne is a girls name... -_-' 
Oh no. Shouldn't have said tha--ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....
................
...................................


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I was thinking just tha-

"who are you?"
"I'm Jayne"
"arghaghagh-!"
Jayne:"hehe"
Josh to Jayne: " prepare to pay for killin my Human! Grrr"


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

Jayne to Josh: "... THE MONEY WAS TO GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!! So much money... SO MUCH MONEY I TELL YA!!!!"


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Josh: what money? Gimme some! He was my Human!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Me: umm, I'm alive u know! A betta can't do that much harm to a- arghhh!


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

Jayne: "... Uh. DIE!!!" (Hehe... Silly fish. DX))

(Also, I've been debating taking the gravel out of Jayne's tank... It makes it a lot harder to clean and such... Any suggestions?))


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

How many gallons? If it is 5+, it shouldn't be too hard to siphon out the poo.


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

It's a five gal. tank. I just think it would be easier. I've never gotten my siphon thingy to work... And it's also the food stuffs and that. -_-' 
Hehe. Jayne's messy.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

@ petco, I got a self starting one. It starts by moving the siphon up and down and it creates the suction. Easy peasy!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

It was like $10


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

True. Meh. I don't yet. I'll see... I mean, the gravel isn't really doing much to help, I think, other then getting impossibly dirty with algae and such. 
Or would a bare-bottom tank be even worse...?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

If u have a filter, there is probably beneficial bacteria in there!


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

... Mm. Guess so. Hehe, just a thought. I do have a filter, yeah. ^-^


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

If ur tank has had a fish in it for more than two months, it's probably cycled. Barebottomed doesn't look to great, cause u see all the poo.


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah. I guess it just seems... Cleaner. But I guess I'll leave it as is for now. 
Jayne hasn't gotten finrot or any fungi or such infections yet, so I guess it's fine. Hehe.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Just checked out the site. It's really cool. (Love Jayne's song/poem.)

If Maka and Jayne ever met...Well Maka-AUGH!

Maka what Owner?


(She's getting too many idea's...;0


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Maka and Jayne are both on drugs LOL! Josh is a pleasant little fellow! (except when he went berserk and took out the eye of that terta...)


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

Hehe. Well, he is actually quite calm and oblivious most times... Just like Jayne Cobb. 
I'm happy you like the website!!! ^_^ I worked long and hard on that... I need to put s'more things on it.


----------

